# Indications for a 'heavier' electric field in the past



## dreamtime (Sep 14, 2020)

China’s secret to making vegetables grow bigger, faster, stronger





I think those experiments go pretty well with the idea that the earth atmosphere was entirely different merely 500 or 700 years ago.

_The technique has boosted vegetable output by 20 to 30 per cent. Pesticide use has decreased 70 to 100 per cent. And fertiliser consumption has dropped more than 20 per cent._​_The vegetables grow under bare copper wires, set about three metres (10 feet) above ground level and stretching end to end under the greenhouse roof. The wires are capable of generating rapid, positive charges as high as 50,000 volts, or more than 400 times the standard residential voltage in the US._​​_The high frequency electricity kills bacteria and virus-transmitting diseases in the air or soil. It also suppresses the surface tension of water on leaves, accelerating vaporisation._​_Within the plants, the transport of naturally charged particles, such as bicarbonate and calcium ions, speed up and metabolic activities, like carbon dioxide absorption and photosynthesis, also increase._​​_In 1746, just a few years before Benjamin Franklin sent a kite to catch lightning in a storm, Dr Maimbray of Edinburgh in Scotland electrified two myrtles. He observed the trees put forth new branches in October, something which had never happened before._​​_The news travelled. Many similar studies were carried out across Europe, some confirming Maimbray’s findings, others not. One experiment in Turin, Italy, for instance, found the plants became unfruitful and wilted after an unusually prolific period. In 1902, physics professor S. Lemstroem visited the Arctic region and discovered some trees grew faster under the aurora borealis than those in milder climates further south._​​_Lemstroem attributed the phenomenon to the natural electrical conditions produced by the aurora, also known as the northern lights. He conducted a series of experiments in the laboratory to prove it and even wrote a book to promote his hypothesis. British physicist Sir Oliver Lodge, a key inventor in the development of radio, read the book and reportedly achieved a 24 to 39 per cent increase in wheat grain yield in an eight-hectare experiment._​​_*Inside the greenhouse the air smells like the aftermath of a summer thunderstorm. Humidity is low and the plants rarely get sick.*_​​Combine a highly charged atmosphere with stable temperatures, a more reddish sun (infrared and far-infrared) and a high carbon dioxide concentration and you basically get a 'paradise', that is: no harmful micro-organisms, high resistance against stress, no pain, no degenerative diseases.

What you get is plants, animals and humans of enourmous size, with enourmous life spans and with no concept of fragility. Imagine a highly charged, more humid atmosphere with constant temperature. The need for drinking and eating would be highly reduced: just like the plants in the experiment, humans would need way less food.

The changes in our atmosphere (possibly due to the increased size of the planet, see growing earth) has made everything less charged, less energetic.

Our entire planet suffers from energy deprivation, and all energy is electro-magnetic.

Possible implications:

- Did the gods just die out due to those changes, similar to big animals and plants disappearing?
- Did we shrink while our ancient buildings stayed big?
- Who is responsible for this and why?
- Invention of antibiotics, medicine, medication, new diseases like cancer etc. might be tight to those changes
- How is all of this connected to the sun and our realm?
- Will we ever get back to the original state?
- Can someone please change the lightbulb in the sky and install a new one with increased electric charge and reduced percentage of blue color.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Maxine archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP: Indications for a 'heavier' electric field in the past


----------



## Ponygirl (Oct 16, 2020)

And God said, let there be light, and he hung a bright light for the day, and a lesser light for the night. Seems to me our red light might have been extinguished and a new LED bulb put it. 
Interestingly, Richard Shaver mentioned in his stories, that people went within the earth to get away from the sun that was harmful. It’s caused our hair to go gray, and shortened our life spans. 
In the book The Smoky Sun, a man and his son sail out from Sweden(?) and end up in a warmer climate after a storm, and are taken in by friendly giants who wear clothes that look Moroccan. Their sun is softer(smoky) and they have giant animals including the ones that are extinct on earth.
And then there’s the series on when Saturn was our star and gave off a red glow, along with the idea of the ‘twilight of the gods’ which could mean the end, or literally, when we lived in a perpetual twilight because of the sun’s color.
And why is purple such a ’holy’ color? Surely not because it was hard to harvest, but maybe because the red sun made the blue sky purple?
Purple Haze—Jimmy Hendrix.
Purple Rain(reign)—Prince
There’s a lot on the internet about how our sun flips back into red because of lots of science I don’t understand. A good one to study is, Brian Austin Lambert 33. 
Very interesting topic.


----------



## _harris (Oct 16, 2020)

dreamtime said:


> - Did the gods just die out due to those changes, similar to big animals and plants disappearing?<br/>
> - Did we shrink while our ancient buildings stayed big?<br/>


yes yes yes so feasible... old city centres are almost TOO big... don't know how i missed this post on the old forum! 
all within the realms of possibility..

maybe the hole in the ozone layer is older than we know and the cause for this missing power!

feel like i should also mention.... if this is indeed some sort of interdimensional simulation, or soul prison, these sort of changes to physics and planetary actions could be quite easily done by the programmers.. bit out there but i think there's some aspect of that to reality...
patterns in some sort of energy field matrix, but also very real... confused now ! 
V ...................................................................... V
pater = father............................................. mater = mother


----------



## Mancunion_Caeser (Oct 30, 2020)

This is interesting stuff! I read a Book on electro-horticulture written in 1892 about how by using tall metal masts and copper wires we can electrify the air, soil & water around the plants which in turn generates faster healthier growing crops. So to me the idea of a high voltage static charge in the air protecting and stimulating our cells allowing everything biological to be healthier and in turn larger and more productive.

It’s only a short book but there are other notable points such as on page 44..

”had the late rain producing experiments been successful, we might even picture this fortunate farmer calling down the refreshing showers when ever he thought his crops needed them”

Sounds to me that in 1892 they had already experimented with geo-engineering.


----------



## anselmojo (Nov 10, 2020)

Brings to mind Ormus, Vril, Reich's Orgone Energy, Prana, Manna, chi, Annunaki, torus fields, scalar weapons, and HAARP... to understate the obvious...

Those were the *mighty men who were of old, men of renown*. There were giants on the earth in those days, and also afterward, when the sons of God came in to the daughters of men and they bore children to them. Those were the mighty men who were of old, men of renown.


----------

